# Breeding tank



## doofus117 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all - just wanted to share my homemade breeding and fry tank/container. It is made from a fridge tray bought at winners for $10, some random fittings, and a small water pump. I didn't want a contraption inside the main tank but also didn't want to set up a separate holding tank plus filter and heater. So I made one of these that sit on the top of my tank! It benefits from all the water care equipment of the main tank without any extra equipment (other than the small pump that does maybe 10 gallons an hour. I had a cichlid that was holding in there for a few days and then extracted the fry which will grow out in there for a while. Hope this inspires a few folks!


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Good idea! Save on the heater and filter.

I use hang on the side types http://www.amazon.ca/Marina-Hang-On...8&qid=1425764491&sr=8-2&keywords=breeding+box

Powered by an air pump.


----------



## doofus117 (Aug 30, 2011)

That's what inspired my idea - i would have gone with the HOB but unfortunately because of how my tank is situated and the holes in the tank, I couldn't fit another HOB item. So best option for me was to build upwards.


----------

